# Dog: The Movie



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, this looks interesting … @David Winners


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like a must see, kind of a serious Marley and Me.....love the muzzle punch


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

@Sunflowers I also thought of @David Winners ! It looks like a good movie.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

“You’re just a demon!” Who among us hasn’t been there before 😂


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Seem like it’ll be an interesting movie. Love “you’re just a demon!” 😂


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Yup. I’ll be seeing that one.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Already on my watch list!


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

I wonder how many Mals will be bred, sold and subsequently sheltered because of this film 😕


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate to be negative but in the clip I saw on tv he fakes being blind to have the dog as a service dog. I just hate when people do that in real life( misuse the title service dog) . Turned me off immediately.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

My only concern is that it's so rare for the dog to actually survive to the end of any movie. Even supposedly heart-warming ones. Will THIS dog actually have a happy ending or do we have to have the dramatic tear-jerker ending once they main characters have finally bonded?

Tell me the dog lives at the end and I might watch it.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Rabidwolfie said:


> Tell me the dog lives at the end and I might watch it.


I was going to say a "Must See"! But I will add the caveat of Rabidwolfie here. I cannot watch animal movies with bad endings....just can't. So, please whoever watches it, let us know. If others don't want a spoiler, then feel free to PM me.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Rabidwolfie said:


> My only concern is that it's so rare for the dog to actually survive to the end of any movie. Even supposedly heart-warming ones. Will THIS dog actually have a happy ending or do we have to have the dramatic tear-jerker ending once they main characters have finally bonded?
> 
> Tell me the dog lives at the end and I might watch it.


You are in luck. Due to the wonders of modern technology, you can just go to this website and find out if the dog does.








DoesTheDogDie.com


Crowdsourced emotional spoilers for movies, tv, books and more.




www.doesthedogdie.com


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks! I'll keep an eye out @Sunflowers


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Now that I'm thinking about it, this preview gives me very strong Turner and Hooch vibes.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

My fav is the water bottle grab.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Rabidwolfie said:


> My only concern is that it's so rare for the dog to actually survive to the end of any movie. Even supposedly heart-warming ones. Will THIS dog actually have a happy ending or do we have to have the dramatic tear-jerker ending once they main characters have finally bonded?
> 
> Tell me the dog lives at the end and I might watch it.


Same. Exception is the Art of Racing in the Rain, because you know right off the bat that the dog is going to die (spoiler alert, only not really) so you're kinda prepared for it going in? I liked that movie. Made the mistake of watching it on a trans-Atlantic plane ride so a lot of people watched me ugly-cry


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hopefully, the dog lives.
That dog is too cool to kill him off.
The movie’s latest release date is February 18. It was delayed a few times.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

504288 said:


> I wonder how many Mals will be bred, sold and subsequently sheltered because of this film 😕


Sadly it’ll happen, it typically does when breed xyz is featured in film. People don’t often reconcile their perceptions with reality before getting in over their heads.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Nigel said:


> Sadly it’ll happen, it typically does when breed xyz is featured in film. People don’t often reconcile their perceptions with reality before getting in over their heads.


Yes, I’m not looking forward to seeing any out of control mals…


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

504288 said:


> Yes, I’m not looking forward to seeing any out of control mals…


Just based on what a completely IN control Mally is capable of, prepare for sweeping breed bans and media hype


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Didn't that already kinda happen with the news coverage of that mal that helped take down Bin Laden? Hopefully people who WOULD try a mal, based on that, have already done that and learned their lesson. Wishful thinking....??

At the very least, the movie seems to portray mals for what they are. Hopefully that'll make people think twice. Again, maybe wishful thinking.

EDIT: I'll be honest....I got really intrigued by mals after falling in love with Bear from Person of Interest (a super awesome TV show). I wanted one. Then I read up about how high energy they are and all that...and changed my mind. After I got Willow, I met our trainer's mals (she has 2 now) and man o man I'm glad I didn't get one.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

banzai555 said:


> Didn't that already kinda happen with the news coverage of that mal that helped take down Bin Laden? Hopefully people who WOULD try a mal, based on that, have already done that and learned their lesson. Wishful thinking....??
> 
> At the very least, the movie seems to portray mals for what they are. Hopefully that'll make people think twice. Again, maybe wishful thinking.
> 
> EDIT: I'll be honest....I got really intrigued by mals after falling in love with Bear from Person of Interest (a super awesome TV show). I wanted one. Then I read up about how high energy they are and all that...and changed my mind. After I got Willow, I met our trainer's mals (she has 2 now) and man o man I'm glad I didn't get one.


That, and all the recent impulse Covid pup and dumps may curb some too.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Given how the breed is presented, I would hope people stay away.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> Given how the breed is presented, I would hope people stay away.


I’m getting on a waitlist right now because of the movie.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> I’m getting on a waitlist right now because of the movie.


A waitlist? sounds contradictory to the easily influenced movie goer buying on impulse.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Nigel said:


> A waitlist? sounds contradictory to the easily influenced movie goer buying on impulse.


I just went with the first breeder that came up on google.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> I just went with the first breeder that came up on google.


Nah, cheaper on Craigslist.


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Sadly the Mal explosion seems to already be in effect. Not from this movie as this is something I’ve noticed in the past 2-3 years. I browse my local shelters and Craigslist quite often and my lord I can’t believe how many Mals I see on both. It used to be a breed I would never imagine seeing there since they were so uncommon here


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Didn't their popularity explode after the 2015 movie "Max"


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

drparker151 said:


> Didn't their popularity explode after the 2015 movie "Max"


I think it was after SEAL Team 6 dog Cairo.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

As things gain popularity in the police and military world, they tend to gain traction in the civilian world. They’ve been on the rise for awhile.


----------



## TayStrike (12 mo ago)

Looks good. Hopefully all the numpties in the world won’t decide a Mali is for them after watching the movie … we can but hope


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We just got back from seeing it and we both really liked it. Great music too - John Prine, Sturgill Simpson, Alabama Shakes, Chris Stapleton, and more.


----------

